# Evans 6 week service



## BIGSESAL (3 Jan 2009)

So I have had my bike for a bit now and I am having a great time. It is almost 6 weeks since I picked it up from my local Evans store. They are offering me a free 6 week service.

They told me that this was to tighten cables that had stretched and make sure the bike is in OK condition to ride. 

My question is: Will this service be totally free? Or are they going to say: 'sorry sir but we needed to replace everything on your bike' then charge me a fortune. 

Has anyone had any experience with Evans providing this service?


----------



## beancounter (3 Jan 2009)

It's free.

Evans in Milton Keynes did a great free service on my Cannondale, it's purring along beautifully at the moment.

bc


----------



## Steve Austin (3 Jan 2009)

It will be free. They are very unlikely to do very much. Just check everything is still tight an that the gears work ok. It'll take one of their err spanner monkeys ten minutes maximum.


----------



## HF2300 (3 Jan 2009)

Any bike shop should offer a first service, and it should be free. Parts will bed in, cables will stretch slightly and settle down, and adjustments will be needed to account for that settling in.

It's in the bike shop's interest for it to be free - it protects them as well as you. How could they charge you for replacing parts on a 6 week old bike? You'd have to have seriously abused them for it not to be a warranty issue.


----------



## BIGSESAL (3 Jan 2009)

Thanks. 

Just thought I'd check. Being a cash strapped 17 year old I get paraniod about these types of things.


----------



## HF2300 (3 Jan 2009)

Just as a guide, I recently bought 5 bikes from my LBS for the cycle to work scheme. At the initial service, bike 1 needed the front mech and brakes adjusting, bike 2 needed the front mech adjusting, bike 3 needed the front and rear mech adjusting and the rebound unit in the fork replacing, bike 4 needed nothing, bike 5 hasn't been in yet. The rebound unit was a known issue with that make of fork and they had a whole box of spares. All of this, plus a few other bits and pieces, two other checkovers on bike 3 because of a couple of issues, and a pot of paint because I'd scratched the frame on one of the bikes, was all FOC.


----------



## mickwood (3 Jan 2009)

Hi, 

not to hijack the thread but I have a similar question relating to the service. Evans obviously says 6 weeks, the shop I got mine from just said after I'd been ridden it for a while...but how long should I wait? 

I figured measuring it in time, i.e. 6 weeks wouldn't be useful as I may never take the bike out in that time! So I figure after a certain mileage? I've notched up 110miles so far and am out tomorrow on my first 40 miler so...150 miles? Do you think I should take it in or wait until a certain mileage? If so, how much?

Thanks

Mick


----------



## Old Walrus (4 Jan 2009)

Another tick for Evans, bike booked in for its 6-weeker, ready the same day, a little bit of tweaking, no extras.


----------

